# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Công nghệ Bluetooth 5.0: Những điều có thể bạn chưa biết

## Bongdaplus

Hiện nay, Bluetooth 5.0 là phiên bản mới nhất của công nghệ kết nối không dây. Có thể mô tả Bluetooth 5.0 qua 3 từ : nhanh hơn, phạm vi rộng hơn và truyền được nhiều thông tin hơn.

Công nghệ Bluetooth 5.0 là gì?

Bluetooth là một phương tiện kết nối, truyền *tin tức*, dữ liệu tầm gần của những thiết bị di động với tầm hoạt động hiệu quả thường chỉ là vài chục mét. Công nghệ Bluetooth 5.0 là phiên bản mới nhất của công nghệ không dây này. Bluetooth thường dùng để kết nối giữa nguồn pháp với tai nghe, bàn phím, chuột, kết nối truyền sữ liệu giữa những thiết bị với nhau một cách tiện lợi và nhanh chóng.

Trước đó, phiên bản lớn nhất gần đây của Bluetooth là Bluetooth 4.0, được ra đời năm 2011. Từ đó đến nay, Bluetooth chỉ nhận những update nhỏ và mới nhất là Blouetooth 4.2 năm 2014.

Bluetooth 5.0 có tầm phủ sóng xa hơn

Ưu điểm lớn nhất và cũng là cải tiến đáng chú ý nhất của Bluetooth 5.0 đó là tầm phủ sóng của nó được tăng lên gấp 4 lần so với Bluetooth 4.x. Từ trước đến nay, chúng ta thường quan niệm rằng Bluetooth dùng để kết nối những thiết bị gần sát nhau. Tuy nhiên, Bluetooth 4 đã có tầm phù sóng 75m tính từ thời điểm phát sóng. Cải tiến hơn, Bluetooth 5.0 nâng con số này lên đến 300m, có thể sử dụng trong nhà hay những văn phòng.

Tất nhiên đây chỉ là những con số được thử nghiệm trong điều kiện lý tưởng. Trên thực tế thì Bluetooth 4.2 chỉ hoạt động trong khoảng 10-15m, chỉ bằng 1/5 con số lý thuyết. Còn Bluetooth 5.0 có tầm hoạt động hiệu quả khoảng 40-60m. Nhưng dù dao thì đây vẫn là một khoảng cách khá xa cho một kết nối không dây được sinh ra để giao tiếp gần.

Bluetooth 5.0 tiết kiệm năng lượng hơn

Nếu như trước đây,, khi nói tới Bluetooth người ta thường nghĩ rằng nó là thứ làm điện thoại của bạn hết pin nhanh. Tuy nhiên, cách đánh giá này không còn chính xác ở thời điểm hiện tại. Kể từ Bluetooth 4.0, các thiết bị Bluetooth đã có thời lượng dùng pin rất tốt, ngoài ra SIG còn giới thiệu một chế độ kết nối tiết kiệm điện Bluetooth Low Energy để dành cho những thiết bị không có dung lượng pin rộng rãi.

Với *công nghệ* Bluetooth 5.0 có khả năng tiết kiệm điện lên một tầm cao mới bằng cách giảm lượng điện tiêu thụ đi tối đa 2,5 lần so với Bluetooth 4.2. Tất nhiên lúc này bạn cũng phải chuyển sang dùng Bluetooth Smart.

Bluetooth 5.0 có tốc độ nhanh hơn

Với Bluetooth 4 tốc độ hỗ trợ tối đa 25Mbps thì đến Bluetooth 5 con sốn này được nâng lên 50Mbps. Để bạn dễ so sánh thì Wi-Fi nhanh nhất có thể đạt tới 450Mbps trên một băng tần, USB 2.0 là 480Mbps, USB 3.0 là 5Gbps.

----------

